# Meet Bella



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would love you all to meet Bella, the rescue girl who has just come in this evening.
She is adorable, very affectionate, purrs loud and currently now taken herself to sleep on my daughters bed. She instantly settled in the home whilst the pf memeber was here with me.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

aww she is lovely:001_wub: she looks just like my tabitha


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

She is adorable.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh my goodness she is beautiful! What a georgeous girly! Eek! Xxx


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Oooooh she is a loud purrer too!! I just want to tickle that little fluffy belly  xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bella loves belly rubs and gives little headbutts aswell, she is fantastic.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Ooh I love the little kitty head-butt hehe  xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bella is an absolutely stunning cat who settled so quickly. I'm glad she's in good hands now!


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

You think you'll be keeping this one?  

She sure is a beauty!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

However much i would love to keep Bella sadly i think being indoors with 8 mainecoons may frighten her. She is clearly an indoor cat who adores human company so a wonderful home would be best, must admit i have fallen for her already but then i am a soft touch for all cats.
She will be neutered next friday then once recovered will be looking for that special home who the owner will have to stay in touch.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Did she not do so well with your others then?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They havent met yet, just the noise from the closed door was enough.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh my you have 8 maine coons im so jealous


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

She is so gorgeous, and so lucky to have met you. I hope you find her the perfect forever home. I am still so awed by what you do


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes lovely, fingers crossed she has a loving home very very soon._


----------



## scooper163 (Jan 14, 2013)

awwww she is gorgeous. :001_wub:


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw she is absolutely gorgeous i really hope she finds a loving home soon


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bella has been introduced to another rescue girl who was feeling lonely, they seem to be best friends today playing throw the mouse around the house.
Bella will be under assessment for at least 6 weeks to see how she reacts to other pets then neuter, microchip and vaccinations so she has alot to go through for now. 
I have never known a moggy to give head butts to people, ragdolls and mc's yes but a moggy, well to sum her up she is a delightful affectionate girl and more behaved than my own cats.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

am i imagining things or did i see her on the canino animal rescue page that i recently liked?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

She's such a scrummy girl, and will be even more cuddly once she's chunked up a bit and put some meat on those bones!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bella is not on canino animal rescue, must be another cat which looks similar.

Carly, Bella eats very well, she has had a brush today and her purring couldnt get any louder.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Bella is not on canino animal rescue, must be another cat which looks similar.
> 
> Carly, Bella eats very well, she has had a brush today and her purring couldnt get any louder.


no just checked again and it is actually the same picture


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

going to have to check now.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> going to have to check now.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26952601.45803.163149297157221&type=1&theater


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I knew she'd finish that food once she decided she didn't need to be shy any more! Suspect she's eating like a little piggy now?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So she is, well the rescue home was between me and canino, guess word gets around quick. She hasnt been neutered yet but will be done wednesday.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> So she is, well the rescue home was between me and canino, guess word gets around quick. She hasnt been neutered yet but will be done wednesday.


i guess the more places shes advertised the better 
i did for a brief moment think i was going a bit mad lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought i was going mad when i couldnt find her on that website, not on fb but if Bella did go to a new home which hasnt been decided yet as i adore her then homes will be checked.
Secretly hoping to keep her though but she has to become friends with my cats aswell.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey  sorry for the confusion! At one point I was trying to find a foster home for Bella - hope nobody thought I kidnapped her! xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That was completely my fault, Bella was going to come with you but then she settled better than i hoped.
You can have Thomas lol. xxxx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww cc, i love Bella, can i swap her for Tia 
I wish my o/h would let me have "just one more" 
Bella reminds me of my dear Poppy :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will swap my naughty mc kitten for Tia.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Will swap my naughty mc kitten for Tia.


 I hope the poor kitty didnt hear you!
You could have a naughty Birman & naughty mc


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

She's gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: she reminds me of a tabby we had when I was younger  She sounds lovely and friendly  

Hope you find the perfect forever home for her soon.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont worry he has a nack of going deaf when he wants to.
What have i ever done to deserve a naughty birman and mc.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Dont worry he has a nack of going deaf when he wants to.
> What have i ever done to deserve a naughty birman and mc.


You can always send them my way


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> You can always send them my way


Tia's such a sweet girl but into everything...i call her a naughty child 
If you hear a crash, you can bet its her!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Dont worry he has a nack of going deaf when he wants to.
> What have i ever done to deserve a naughty birman and mc.


I just thought you wouldnt notice another teeny weeny furball amongst your brood


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I probably wouldnt notice, when you have 8 mc's why not have a birman.
ok, can i have an address then please, hes ready to post.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

aw thats a lovely pic


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Tia's such a sweet girl but into everything...i call her a naughty child
> If you hear a crash, you can bet its her!


Tia sounds just like my Seb


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I probably wouldnt notice, when you have 8 mc's why not have a birman.
> ok, can i have an address then please, hes ready to post.


He is a beauty, shame im not allowed any more babies...YET 
Since Rosie & Poppy have gone its been too quiet here  and i miss the chaos, believe it or not


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update: Bella has been neutered and microchipped today, she is now awake and can be collected at 3pm. cant wait as ive missed her this morning.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Worried last night and this morning for nothing, Bella is back home, bright and well and looking for her dinner.
Glad she has come back home safe. Vet check in 3 days then thats it as she had the glue on top instead of stitches, she didnt like her collar at the vets so they removed it.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Yay, Im happy that Bella is home and doin well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, Angel the white cat is booked in for neutering monday so that will be another day worrying.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww, how is she doing now?
Do you have a lovely forever home waiting for her?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Angel is doing very well, she has gained weight well and all the scabs have gone.
I do have a wonderful home lined up for her.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

That is really good news, bless her.
She deserves a long and happy life, to be pampered and spoilt :001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Angel is doing very well, she has gained weight well and all the scabs have gone.
> I do have a wonderful home lined up for her.


I think we need another picture so we can see for ourselves


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Photo request done 
Here is Angel on the rug.
I can announce that the proud new owner (not yet) as Angel still needs to build up some more first hopefully will be Skipperoo.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Look at my beautiful furry girl!! Xxxx


----------



## bellyjelly (Jan 30, 2013)

Her tails soooooooooo FURYYYYY


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You wont need a scarf, her tail is very long and great for dusting.
She is slowly getting there, after neutering she will gain more weight then she will be ready for her loving home with Skip.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> You wont need a scarf, her tail is very long and great for dusting.
> She is slowly getting there, after neutering she will gain more weight then she will be ready for her loving home with Skip.


Toooooo excited, I just cannot wait to love her and give her smoothies - mind you, you already now this  thank you so so much CC for looking after her, and giving her life xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Your very welcome.
Glad she will still be part of my life with photo's and thankyou for offering Angel a fab home. As you can see from the pic she has settled with my cats very quickly so im sure Skip will adore her.
I will always be here if you need any help.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Your very welcome.
> Glad she will still be part of my life with photo's and thankyou for offering Angel a fab home. As you can see from the pic she has settled with my cats very quickly so im sure Skip will adore her.
> I will always be here if you need any help.


Thank you so, so much for being such a dear CC, I can guarantee Angel will have nothing but the best here, I promise.

I have a funny feeling her and Skipper will get on like a house on fire! :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## bellyjelly (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey CC, 

I too would like to express my gratitude at the wonderful job have done and continue to do with not only our adoptive kitty but all the rescues you take in. All three of us are eagerly awaiting her arrival. eeEEEKKKKK


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Bellyjelly........
That makes me laugh everytime i see your user name especially as you have nicknamed Angel jelly belly lol. xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Another photo of Bella, on the sofa. I think she maybe seeking more toys to take to bed.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Ooh hello georgeous girly  is this before her spay CC? Xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes that was taken last night as cuddle time.
She is in my daughter bedroom asleep tonight. She needs to rest bless her but she did eat all her dinner.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just noticed the dates wrong on my laptop or camera.... dont know whats happened there expect tigger has had something to do with that.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Just noticed the dates wrong on my laptop or camera.... dont know whats happened there expect tigger has had something to do with that.


Hahaha, no doubt about that, I'm surprised he hasn't managed to change your name on here to "TiggerIsTheBest"  xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont say that, hes already chewed through the telephone wire, naughty tigger.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Dont say that, hes already chewed through the telephone wire, naughty tigger.


Naughty, but beautiful Tigger  xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh yes...butter wouldnt melt, little darling.
(this is not a rescue kitten just incase anybody falls in love and wants him)


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I think this is the first picture I saw of Tigger.

I know he isn't a rescue, but I do fall in love with him with every picture you show us  xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Getting more difficult to take photo's of Tigger as he doesnt stay still for very long and my camera is so slow.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Photo request done
> Here is Angel on the rug.
> I can announce that the proud new owner (not yet) as Angel still needs to build up some more first hopefully will be Skipperoo.


I come home from work and find this! :thumbup:

Fantastic news that Angel will have a wonderful loving home with Skipperoo and we still get updates and LOTS of photos


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Skipperoo said:


> Look at my beautiful furry girl!! Xxxx


Congratulations Skipperoo and family 
Im not jealous one tiny bit.....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Skipperoo doesnt live too far away from me so i can go and visit Angel and of course still se photo's of her on the forum.

Thankyou to everybody who offered Angel a home, its good to know rescue cats still do find their perfect homes.
Of course Angel still needs to gain weight before leaving me and the vet has to be happy with her health first. We hope neutering her will allow her to gain more weight, well thats the plan anyway so we will see what happens.

Skipperoo has had a grilling for afew weeks now with alot of questions being asked. I would have loved to keep Angel but then if i fill up the rescue side keeping them all i wont be able to help other cats.

Bella is doing very well after her neuter operation yesterday.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oooooo, so Skip and BellyJelly (love it by the way) live close? How fab! Really good news about Angel too, isn't it?

Bella, what a naughty girl pinching all the toys. Love it! Is she still doing all right?


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Congratulations Skipperoo and family
> Im not jealous one tiny bit.....


I promise there will be lots and lots of photo's for you and everyone to see Sharon  who wouldn't want to take photos of this gorgeous furry  you shan't miss out my lovelies, I promise  xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Total thread hijack, but...

Skip, you're the one who makes the snugglies, aren't you? If so, could you drop me a PM?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Carly, yes Bella is doing great today, she didnt like her collar but she has left her wound alone.

Skipperoo does make the snugglies.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thankfully, with the glue, she won't need to keep a collar on. I always ask the vet to glue mine so that they aren't made miserable by the cone of shame! Give her big snuggles from me!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bella ensures she gets alot of cuddles.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Photo request done
> Here is Angel on the rug.
> I can announce that the proud new owner (not yet) as Angel still needs to build up some more first hopefully will be Skipperoo.


Is that the gorgeous calypso in the back ground (hope ive spelt his name right )


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes thats Calypso.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Yes thats Calypso.


:001_tt1::001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive had to book him in for neutering quickly on friday as i came home to find he was loving his friend and not a female one.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Ive had to book him in for neutering quickly on friday as i came home to find he was loving his friend and not a female one.


:lol: Bless him, he's probably just confused 
How old is he? Is he one of your family or is he looking for a home? 
LOL


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Confused isnt the word lol.
Hes 6 months now so should have got him neutered before so my own fault and not sure if hes looking for a home as i havent found the right home for him yet.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh what a beauty he is , my girls would love to be wedged either side of him ...... So glad Angel has found an angel to care for her , and Bella bonny ,bonny girl ..... Keep up the good work CC if not for you then i dread to think where these kitties would end up ((( hugs))) :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Tincan.....must admit i really love helping cats.
Pic of calypso on his bed, not a good photo though.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Not a good photo!? He looks beautiful! Xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, he as to tuck his tail under his leg otherwise tigger swings on it when calypso is trying to sleep.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats Skipperoo and BellyJelly :thumbup:

The beautiful Angel derserve a loving caring forever home and I'm so pleased for you both that you're going to be her slaves 

Look forward to seeing lots of pics and hearing how she settles in with Skip when she comes home 

Pleased to hear Bella is doing well after her spay :thumbup:



catcoonz said:


> Oh yes...butter wouldnt melt, little darling.
> (this is not a rescue kitten just incase anybody falls in love and wants him)


Sorry CC, I have already fallen in love with Tigger and WANT him  I'm looking for a Coonie kitten and he's just purrfect :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Join the the queue sarah


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

tincan said:


> Join the the queue sarah


I can imagine it's a long one


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> I can imagine it's a long one


Awww and rightly so , i am toying with the idea of another coonie , to be honest i am totally in love with the breed , would love a little boy , o/h is having a crisis lol , "don't worry my man " said i " you've had your midlife , now i will have mine " :laugh::laugh:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cant wait until the end of february then when my champion girl has her silver babies.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor Angel has a slight temperature so the neutering for today has been cancelled. Vet check again thursday and hope she will be neutered very soon. Sorry Skipperoo but looks like a slightly longer wait for your special girl.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_poor Angel, hope she is better soon._


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Sending Angel lots of get well hugs, bless her :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Photo request done
> Here is Angel on the rug.
> I can announce that the proud new owner (not yet) as Angel still needs to build up some more first hopefully will be Skipperoo.


Slow-on-the-uptake alert!! 

I've only just seen this! Congratulations Skipperoo and BellyJelly- she is a stunner!! Can't wait to see her 'welcome home' thread :001_wub:

Feel better soon, Angel x


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Poor little baby  give her lots of cuddles from us xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Poor Angel  hope she's feeling better soon.

Get well soon Angel xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Angel is still eating and playing but as she had a slight temperature the vet didnt want to risk neutering. Going back Thursday to see if she can be neutered then.


----------

